
Ask HN: Worth Renewing Lease in the City? - throw51319
Do you think it&#x27;s worth renewing a lease in NYC with covid? I feel like it will come back in the fall and I&#x27;ll be paying a ton to be in a concrete prison 24&#x2F;7.
======
emrysol
I think this article posted on HN about 4 days ago can help with your
question: [https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-
answers-...](https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-answers-from-
top-epidemiologist-who-predicted-the-pandemic/)

~~~
RandomBacon
That article is long and not specific to renting. Here's a HN discussion going
on right now about renting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23555889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23555889)

------
smt88
Absolutely not. I have a friend who just moved from Brooklyn to a small town
in the Catskills. He pays 10% of his previous rent for more space.

~~~
throw51319
Ha no way, 10%? Ridic. How old is he?

I'm thinking about just living at home, or going to work remote somewhere like
the canary islands.

